# Dänemark Nr. Vorupor wer hat Tips?



## Rounder (10. Mai 2001)

Hallo zusammen,
würde mich über ein paar Tips zu Vorupor freuen.Bin im Mai für ne Woche dort. 
Angel zum ersten mal im Meer hab ne Brandungsrute und so.
Wie fängt man dort jetzt was?
Sollte man weit draussen oder an der Mole angeln?
Was fängt man dort?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
und viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Mai 2001)

Wo ist Vorupor? Nord oder Ostsee?
Von dem Ort odert Gegend habe ich noch nie was gehöhrt.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Rounder (11. Mai 2001)

Hallo,
Vorupor liegt an der Nordsee zwischen Agger und Hanstholm.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Mai 2001)

Hm, Nordsee. Das ist so ne sache von Land zu angeln. Am besten Du suchst Dir Häfen oder Molen da erreichst Du am schnellsten tiefes Wasser. Wie es mit Brandungsangeln dort aus sieht weiß ich nicht.
Aber ich schätze mal das es dort in den Häfen auch Angelkutter gibt wo man mitfahren kann.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Anderson (13. Mai 2001)

Hallo Thomas!
Bin gerade zurück aus Agger!Habe dort auch das erste mal in der Brandung geangelt.Dort waren mehrere Angler die einem gern Tips zum richtigen Angeln gaben.Also ich hatte 4,20m
Brandungsruten mit 100gr Brandungsbleie,das hat dann gereicht für ne Menge Klieschen und ab 22.00 Uhr kleinere Dorsche.Ich habe dort zwischen den Molen geangelt.Beködert hab ich mit Würmern die überall an der Strasse als "Sanddorm" angeboten werden.In Vestervig bei Agger ist ein gute Angelshop,wo du alles nötige fürs Brandungsangeln bekommst.Also viel Glück!
Anderson


----------



## Gunnar (14. Mai 2001)

Hi Thomas,
Nörre Vorupör hat ne ziemlich lange Mole, von der man prima angeln kannn.n Sandorm kannnst du im Ort an mehreren Stellen an der Straße kaufen.Von der Mole fängt man Plattfisch, jetzt mit wasserkugel und heringsfetzen Hornhecht und im August kommen die Makrelen ( dann muß man aber auch schon morgens um 03.00 Uhr an der Mole sein um einen Platz zu bekommen).Gunnar


----------



## Rounder (14. Mai 2001)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen dank für eure Tips find ich echt klasse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bis bald und Petri!cuTom


----------



## Kalle (14. Mai 2001)

Hallo Thomas,
Stelle dich mal mit einer 60-80g Rute auf die Mole.Benutze die Grundbleimontage wie die Dänen,Buttpaternoster,mache eine rote und eine Glebe Kugel vor die Haken und versuche mal ganz langsam zu schleppen.Natürlich mit Wattwurm oder seeringelwürmer.Du merkst jeden Biss und vereinzelt bekommst du auch Dubletten mit Klieschen.Habe so in Handstholm auf der Mole in 2 Std 22 Kliesen gefangen..Und nicht mal so kleine!!!

------------------
>Kalle


----------



## Rounder (16. Mai 2001)

Hallo vielen Dank,werde berichten wie es war!Grüße
Tom


----------



## torino (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dänemark Nr. Vorupor wer hat Tips?*

Das hatte ich ja noch nie gehört das man ein Buttpaternoster schleppen kann ihr ?


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dänemark Nr. Vorupor wer hat Tips?*

Hallo, auf der Mole fängst du im Sommer viele Platte und in der Saison auch Makrelen. Interessant ist auch ein Nachtangeln von dieser, denn gegen abend kommen auch Dorsche bis an die Mole. Im Ort gibt es einen Angelladen, welcher Köder verkauft und vor Jahren gab es an der Mole sogar einen Köderautomaten. Ferner fuhr dort ein Kuuter aufs gelbe Riff. Dieser Kutter liegt auf dem Strand und wurde bei jeder Ausfahrt ins Wasser gezogen. Der Skipper war einer der besten Hochseeangelkutter in ganz DK. Ob er noch fährt weiß ich nicht. Es gab hier schon einige Gerüchte, daß er in Rente gehen würde. Frag einfach mal im Touristbüro nach. Gruß Shorty


----------

